# Exclusive 2003 Tokyo Auto Salon Pics!



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Enjoy guys!!

Many many 350 Z

2003 Tokyo Auto Salon


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NIce kit...it makes the 350 look even better










Hey is'nt this a Nissan???


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Where do you see that? Looks like a Subaru to me homie.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

lol
it has a "legacy" liscense plate on it....and yes it is a subaru


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the link...cool pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

More pics guys!! So many 350 Z it is too crazy!! Simply took the show!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Where do you see that? Looks like a Subaru to me homie. *


My fault ....wrong pic...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I was'nt sure if this was a 350 or not.....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That's the Mazda RX-8.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *That's the Mazda RX-8. *



Yes it is, and that thing is going to be bad ass once it hits the show room floor. Has anyone seen the new Mazda 6? That car is soooooooo nice.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Yes it is, and that thing is going to be bad ass once it hits the show room floor. Has anyone seen the new Mazda 6? That car is soooooooo nice. *


Yeah I saw it on the road and it looked pretty GOOD.....


----------

